# Using MAC to trade online/live feeds



## newanimal (9 September 2008)

Hello. my first post (newbie). Just subscribed to westpac brokings' TRADER PRO for live qoutes, etc.  I found that its not working well with my mac system. Anyone using a live qoute system that is supported by mac? Cheers


----------



## Rockhoundnz (10 September 2008)

If you have a relatively new Mac you can run windows on it using Boot Camp or Parallels. That way your Mac becomes a PC and you won't have any compatability issues.


----------



## newanimal (10 September 2008)

excellent! thanks rockhoundnz


----------



## bas (10 September 2008)

I'm using parallels, as etrade doesn't support Safari. Works fine.


----------



## wrxtasy (23 September 2008)

Firstly, you do not need Westpac Trader Pro to access live streaming quotes, just an ordinary trading account. Save some $$$$

Run Parallels on Mac Desktop to be able to use Windoze XP in its own little window on your Mac system.

Then download using Windows XP - Explorer a windows program called Quotetracker. Install that.

Inside Quotetracker under datasources/proxy is a sub-menu where you can login straight into Westpac's live quotes using your Westpac Login/Password.

Be sure to set the correct ASX trading times and Time Zone offset.

Also make sure once you have entered ASX stock codes you also right click and bring up "Raw Data" for live trade history data and also "Level II/Market Depth" for Market Depth again use the Westpac Server for this.
These are in a right click mouse sub-menu once you hover over an ASX code.

The only problem your will find is that once Quotetracker is logged into the Westpac server you will have to hit the "Manual" button top left of Quotetracker window to stop "auto" live streaming. And then log into the Westpac broking account again in Mac Safari to do any trading.

There is a workaround for this problem, but no-one seems to want to post it on the forum. 

From there you can also stream live data from Quotetracker into a windows charting program such as FCharts Pro for Intraday trading.

Good bang for the buck live trading. 
Cheaper still would be Interactive Brokers using the above combination. 

J


----------



## newanimal (24 September 2008)

Right on wrxtacy, thanks a hoot. Also, after researching VM's think I'm leaning towards VMware fusion 2.  Early version's available under 40 bux (with rebate) then free uprade to v2 is free.


----------



## biggles (24 September 2008)

Have you tried using Firefox rather than Safari. My broker suggested this.  Internet explorer doesn't seem to work on Macs anymore


----------

